# If you don't have anything nice to say about the Magic...



## kilgoretrout (Aug 14, 2005)

If you don't have anything nice to say about the Magic, please feel free to drop into my new Yahoo group, which is called hatehatehateMagic, the Magic Haters Society. We can sit around and share cups of bitter bile. For myself, I am not only a formerly true blue Magic fan from 1991 to 2005 but the former ESPN beat writer for the Magic from 2001 to 2004. If you, too, loved your team and have just gotten fed up from the soles of your feet right up to the pointy ends of the horns poking up out of your scalp, pay a visit to the group, eh? You'll find yourself among kindred spirits and :curse: friends.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

kilgoretrout said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say about the Magic, please feel free to drop into my new Yahoo group, which is called hatehatehateMagic, the Magic Haters Society. We can sit around and share cups of bitter bile. For myself, I am not only a formerly true blue Magic fan from 1991 to 2005 but the former ESPN beat writer for the Magic from 2001 to 2004. If you, too, loved your team and have just gotten fed up from the soles of your feet right up to the pointy ends of the horns poking up out of your scalp, pay a visit to the group, eh? You'll find yourself among kindred spirits and :curse: friends.


True Blue Magic Fans don't give up on their team when it has a bad record on a rebuilding year.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Everyone join the Hater's Ball!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## IntheKnow (Aug 15, 2005)

Orlando is the laughing stock of the NBA right now. The Magic are looking for a veteran post player most likely Othella Harrington or Christian Laetner. If Maurice Taylor is released by the Knicks, Orlando will be a possible suitor.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah--there's the two-headed monster, Otis/Dave, bobbling and chirping "Lots of good players want to come here!" when all we can get is bench guys like Drooling by promising them a starting gig. No credible NBA player under 35 is coming here. Othella Harrington? Fat chance. Yeah, Laettner is perfect for us. With him and Drooling on the floor at the same time, nobody else will even get a look at the rock, let alone a touch. Remember when the Magic said, after the Wilkins fiasco and the Ewing fisaco and the Mark Price fiasco and the Shawn Kemp fiasco that they wouldn't be taking anymore overage players? But then we had to spoil it all by picking up Christie-poo, and now "Ballhog" Laettner. As the folk song says, when will they ever learn...?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

The pessimism is flowing now and rightly so, but things aren't that bad. We've still got Nelson and Dwight and even though the Dooling signing was no big home run, at least we didn't break the bank for him. 

Everyone has completely counted out Orlando this year finally, which is great.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

JNice said:


> Everyone has completely counted out Orlando this year finally, which is great.


Even you?!??!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Even you?!??!


 I like your sig.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Even you?!??!



Are you calling me a homer? I think you are. It is all good - from one homer to another.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

JNice said:


> Are you calling me a homer? I think you are. It is all good - from one homer to another.


I was asking if you think the Magic will make the playoffs? Because I would frankly be surprised if you said no.

And just in case you ask, I don't think the Lakers will make the playoffs. Kwame Brown will pout because Kobe isn't passing to him enough, proving that trade to be a disaster. The only way they will is if you guys give us Francis for expiring deals and picks... but then again Kobe won't use him just like he didn't use Odom.



> I like your sig.


Thanks, I'm thinking of taking Camby in your challenge next. Funny thing is someone PMed me asking for tips on how to be a good GM drafter. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I was asking if you think the Magic will make the playoffs? Because I would frankly be surprised if you said no.
> 
> And just in case you ask, I don't think the Lakers will make the playoffs. Kwame Brown will pout because Kobe isn't passing to him enough, proving that trade to be a disaster. The only way they will is if you guys give us Francis for expiring deals and picks... but then again Kobe won't use him just like he didn't use Odom.


I love to deal Francis for expiring contracts and picks, personally. I think that's the direction our team needs to go in.





> Thanks, I'm thinking of taking Camby in your challenge next. Funny thing is someone PMed me asking for tips on how to be a good GM drafter. :laugh:


*PMs user with the next pick, tells him who you plan to take*

Not such a good GM now, are you? :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I was asking if you think the Magic will make the playoffs? Because I would frankly be surprised if you said no.
> 
> And just in case you ask, I don't think the Lakers will make the playoffs. Kwame Brown will pout because Kobe isn't passing to him enough, proving that trade to be a disaster. The only way they will is if you guys give us Francis for expiring deals and picks... but then again Kobe won't use him just like he didn't use Odom.



Do I think they'll make the playoffs? Good question. Not many other people have, though I think I actually heard Larry Brown say in an interview he thinks Orlando could make some noise next year.

I really don't know if they will or not. They have the talent on the team to make it. If they do, it would be just squeeking in.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

kilgoretrout said:


> Yeah--there's the two-headed monster, Otis/Dave, bobbling and chirping "Lots of good players want to come here!" when all we can get is bench guys like Drooling by promising them a starting gig. No credible NBA player under 35 is coming here. Othella Harrington? Fat chance. Yeah, Laettner is perfect for us. With him and Drooling on the floor at the same time, nobody else will even get a look at the rock, let alone a touch. Remember when the Magic said, after the Wilkins fiasco and the Ewing fisaco and the Mark Price fiasco and the Shawn Kemp fiasco that they wouldn't be taking anymore overage players? But then we had to spoil it all by picking up Christie-poo, and now "Ballhog" Laettner. As the folk song says, when will they ever learn...?


LMAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

JNice said:


> Do I think they'll make the playoffs? Good question. Not many other people have, though I think I actually heard Larry Brown say in an interview he thinks Orlando could make some noise next year.
> 
> I really don't know if they will or not. They have the talent on the team to make it. If they do, it would be just squeeking in.


What a weiny answer! 

No from your response I'm guessing you feel they will fall in between 7-10 in the east?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> What a weiny answer!
> 
> No from your response I'm guessing you feel they will fall in between 7-10 in the east?



Yeah ... somewhere in that range. I think they are capable of getting a 7 or 8 seed if things go well. They could finish higher if Hill is healthy, Dwight has an All-Star year, Francis excels at SG, Dooling proves his worth, Cato and Battie stay completely healthy, Turkoglu has a good shooting year and Nelson improves in year two. In other words, if everything goes perfect.


----------



## wiz kid (Jul 24, 2005)

JNice said:


> Yeah ... somewhere in that range. I think they are capable of getting a 7 or 8 seed if things go well. They could finish higher if Hill is healthy, Dwight has an All-Star year, Francis excels at SG, Dooling proves his worth, Cato and Battie stay completely healthy, Turkoglu has a good shooting year and Nelson improves in year two. In other words, if everything goes perfect.


this might be slightly optimistic


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

they will be 8-12. I think Francis at SG will fail miserably just like last year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

wiz kid said:


> this might be slightly optimistic



Which part? The latter half of that was obviously in jest because nothing ever goes perfect.

People have completely discounted Orlando this year after pretty much 5 straight years of underachieving ... but the team still has a ton of talent nonetheless. Francis, Hill, Howard, Turkoglu, Nelson ... all very good players. And I expect Hill will be better than last year when he was obviously still very rusty even as an All-Star .. and if Dwight takes a big step forward, I don't see how saying they could be a 7/8 seed in the playoffs is being too optimistic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

See, Cato expects a big season ...

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...ider2805aug28,0,2360750.column?coll=orl-magic

:biggrin:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> :laugh:


LMAO, the team sux and deserves the haters.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

John said:


> LMAO, the team sux and deserves the haters.


I agree. 

Good to hear from you John. :biggrin:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> See, Cato expects a big season ...
> 
> ...


Not surprising. As me and Hobojoe were mentioning in another thread, he's in a contract year. Doesn't every decent big man have a coincidental jump in their contract year nowadays? It's the new fad with NBA bigs. Cato will probably follow in their shoes, and get a nice contract next season.


----------

